# Sigma Launches the 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 8, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/sigma-120-300mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/sigma-120-300mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?ipp=100&sts=ma&N=0&Ntt=sigma+120+300&mnp=3500&mxp=4000&BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank"><strong>SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM</strong></a>

Conventionally, large aperture lenses for 300mm F2.8 have been loved by professional users due to their brilliant capability of depiction and bright aperture value. It has established a solid standpoint in the world of photography. Based on the concept that turning a 300mm F2.8 lens into zoom lens would enable photographers to expand the scope of shooting, we have developed 120-300mm F2.8 lenses and released them into the market. It is not simple to decide on a composition with a 300mm lens. Especially for sports and theatrical shows, shooting positions are almost always fixed and changing lenses could lead to missed photographs. By adding a zoom function with the large aperture 300mm F2.8 lens, it no longer requires other interchangeable lenses and rotation of the zoom ring will offer excellent framing. In other words, when conditions are difficult, this high-performance lens gives you more scope to express yourself in the shots you take.</p>
<div id="attachment_12578" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 410px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/SM_120_300_28.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-12578" alt="SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/SM_120_300_28.jpg" width="400" height="166" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM</p></div>
<p>Corresponding AF Mounts: SIGMA, Nikon (D), Canon

Accessories: Lens case, lens hood (LH1220-01), shoulder strap and tripod socket (TS-51) supplied.

* The Appearance and specifications are subject to change without notice.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?ipp=100&sts=ma&N=0&Ntt=sigma+120+300&mnp=3500&mxp=4000&BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank"><strong>Preorder the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM for $3599</strong></p>
<p></a></p>
<p><!--more-->

<strong>[Special Features]</strong>

1. Sports line lenses deliver high action-capture performance

Sigma is organizing all its interchangeable lenses into three product lines; Contemporary, Art and Sports. While offering sophisticated optical performance and expressiveness, our Sports line lenses deliver high action-capture performance, enabling photographers to get exactly the shots they want. With their high-level optical performance and expressive power, these lenses can capture fast-moving subjects, even at distance. This high-performance line also offers a variety of functions to aid the photographer in challenging conditions and scenarios. The SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM is the first product from the “Sports” line. Besides sports photography, the lenses are also perfect for nature shots featuring birds, wild animals and other wildlife, and for capture of aircraft, trains, racing cars and more. Another major feature of our Sports line lenses is their wide range of customization functions: using the software provided, all sorts of settings can be tailored to the personal preferences of the photographer.</p>
<p><strong>2. Dust-proof and splash-proof construction</strong>

For professional purposes, we have achieved excellent durability by incorporating dust-proof and splash-proof parts for joint parts, such as mount attachment, manual ring, zoom-ring, switches for customization and external switch panels. It prevents dust and dirt from entering the lens. Also, the usage of the zoom ring and focus ring is well positioned for shooting situations.</p>
<p><strong>3. High image quality close to fixed focal length lens.</strong>

This lens incorporates 2 FLD (“F” Low Dispersion) glass elements, which have performance equal to fluorite, 1 SLD (Special Low Dispersion) glass element, and compensate for the color aberration at the utmost. The design also compensates for sagittal coma flare and minimizes the blurring of a point light source in peripheral areas. It offers very high image quality, close to fixed focal length lens.</p>
<p><strong>4. Incorporation of focus limiter</strong>

Excellent usability is achieved by incorporating inner focusing and zooming that requires no change in the length of the lens for focus and zoom. It is possible to use with a rounded filter, such as a Circular Polarizer, as the front part of the lens is fixed. Due to the focus limiter offering adjustable range of auto focusing, this lens can provide fast focus setting. The USB dock enables users to change the range of the auto focusing at the discretion of users’ creativity.</p>
<p><strong>5. Newly developed “USB DOCK” exclusively for new product lines</strong>

Based on these new lines, we have developed special software (SIGMA Optimization Pro) that can update the lens firmware and adjust parameters such as focus. In addition, the lenses from our Sports line have customizable AF speed, focus limiter and OS function. The “Custom Mode Switch” is the device for further customization on the dedicated lenses.</p>
<p><strong>6. Ease of use</strong>

Many parts of this lens have been designed for comfortable usage. For example, the design of the zoom ring is concerned with a texture when you hold it, the position of printed letters and the 4 control switches with integration-considered shape of the screws. Included accessories such as the removable lens hood and the newly designed tripod collar with strap ensure added ease of use.</p>
<hr />
<p><strong>[Other Features]</strong>

<strong>•  Flare and ghosting conscious design</strong>

SIGMA’s Super Multi-Layer Coating reduces flare and ghosting. It provides sharp and high contrast images throughout the entire zoom range.</p>
<p><strong>• Excellent in handheld photography for telephoto shooting</strong>

This lens incorporates the OS system which offers the use of shutter speeds approximately 4 stops slower than would otherwise be possible, ensuring the excellent use in handheld photography for telephoto shooting. The OS system has two modes – OS mode 1 is suitable for general photography, and OS mode 2 is best for panning shots of subjects such as planes or racing cars. It is possible to adjust the OS using the optional USB DOCK.

* This lens cannot be used with film SLR cameras with the exception of the Nikon F6, Canon EOS-1v.</p>
<p><strong>• Quiet and Fast AF</strong>

The HSM (Hyper Sonic Motor) ensures high speed and quiet AF as well as full-time manual focus override by rotation of the focus ring. With the enhanced AF algorithm, smoother AF is achieved. The full time manual, which offers further adjustment after focusing with AF mode, is possible. By using USB Dock, you can change and adjust the AF speed at your convenience.</p>
<p><strong>• Incorporating Rounded Diaphragm</strong>

The 9 blade-rounded diaphragm creates an attractive blur to the out-of-focus areas of the image.</p>
<p><strong>• APO Tele-Converter (Optional)</strong>

The addition of Sigma’s 1.4x EX DG APO or 2x EX DG APO TELE CONVERTER produces a 168-420mm F4 AF telephoto zoom lens or a 240-600mm F5.6 AF telephoto zoom lens respectively.</p>
<p><strong>• Brass made bayonet mount</strong>

This lens incorporates a brass made bayonet mount which has both high accuracy and durability. A special treatment to reinforce its strength is applied to the surface giving it greater strength and making it highly resistant to long-term use.</p>
<p><strong>• Evaluation with Sigma’s own MTF measuring system “A1”</strong>

We used to measure lens performance with an MTF measuring system using conventional sensors. However, we’ve now developed our own proprietary MTF (modulation transfer function) measuring system (A1) using 46-megapixel Foveon direct image sensors. Even previously undetectable high-frequency details are now within the scope of our quality control inspections. The SIGMA 17-70mm F2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM will all be checked using this “A1” before they are shipped.</p>
<p><strong>• “Made in Japan”</strong>

All Sigma’s manufacturing – right down to the molds and parts – is carried out under an integrated production system, entirely in Japan. We are now one of the very few manufacturers whose products are solely “made in Japan”. We like to think our products are somehow imbued with the essence of our homeland, blessed as it is with clean air and water, and focused, hard-working people. We pride ourselves on the authentic quality of Sigma products, born of a marriage between highly attuned expertise and intelligent, advanced technology. Our sophisticated products have satisfied professionals and lovers of photography all over the world, because our manufacturing is based on genuine craftsmanship, underpinned by the passion and pride of our experts.</p>
<hr />
<p><strong>[Specification] For Sigma</strong>

Lens Construction: 23 elements in 18 groups | Minimum aperture: F22 | Filter size: ø105mm | Angle of view (35mm format): 20.4°-8.2° | Minimum focusing distance: 150cm-250cm/59.1in.-98.4in. | Dimensions (Diameter x Length): ø121.4mm x 291mm/4.8in. x 11.5in. | Number of diaphragm blades: 9 (Rounded diaphragm) | Maximum magnification ratio: 1:8.1 (f=200mm) | Weight: TBD</p>
<p>[Accessories]

Lens Hood LH1220-01 (supplied) : 0085126-929657

FRONT CAP LCF-105 III (supplied) : 0085126-929640

REAR CAP LCR II (supplied)

SIGMA : 0085126-929497 Nikon : 0085126-929503 Canon : 0085126-929510

TRIPOD SOCKET TS-51(supplied) : 0085126-929664

SIGMA DG UV 105mm : 0085126-923792

SIGMA DG CIRCULAR PL 105mm : 0085126-923907

APO TELE CONVERTER 1.4x EX DG

SIGMA : 0085126-824402 Nikon : 0085126-824556 Canon : 0085126-824273

APO TELE CONVERTER 2x EX DG

SIGMA : 0085126-876401 Nikon : 0085126-876555 Canon : 0085126-876272</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?ipp=100&sts=ma&N=0&Ntt=sigma+120+300&mnp=3500&mxp=4000&BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank"><strong>Preorder the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM for $3599</strong></p>
<p></a></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Jan 8, 2013)

Sigma is fighting hard. Good for them. And us!


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 8, 2013)

Pair their "high image quality" promise with fast focusing and reliable AF and I think we have a winner =P


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jan 8, 2013)

Finaly! I have been waiting two years for this! Some one, hurry, give me a review!


----------



## max (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow!
2012 and 2013 seems like it might be the Sigma era.
i hope it doesn't go over the actual price of 3 grand.


----------



## ehouli (Jan 8, 2013)

I really hope this lens brings good quality, at least comparable to the Canon EF 300mm f/4 L IS or 400mm f/5.6 L and gets well along with the Teleconverters. I had the Sigma 120-400mm that I know it's lower on the line but ir was awful when compared to any canon zoom.

For thePrice this Sigma 120-300 2.8, will hardly match the new Canon EF 300mm f2.8 L Mk II


----------



## madspihl (Jan 8, 2013)

Obviously we're not seeing any tests with this lens yet, but if it performs well with a 1.4x TC I could see this standing in as my poor-man's 200-400mm-ish (168-420mm FF) type of lens for some of that distant action and animal stuff that I.... never do  

Anyway - I MIGHT do more of that, and with the Canon 200-400 rumored around 11k I can only hope for the Sigma to deliver decent quality and sharpness - even with a 1.4TC. (The point being that I often work in environments where trying to change lenses is not just a hassle but close to stupid, and so with a Canon 70-200 2.8 IS II and this Sigma on two FF bodies I could cover a good range of distant subjects with very little focal distance overlap).

But... yeah well. Let's see about that once we get some tests (now get us some tests, already!).


----------



## vlim (Jan 8, 2013)

Beside a new cosmetic treatment, it's the exact same 120-300 launched in 2011, no mechanic or optic change 

But a very good lens, very sharp ! only con, pretty heavy...


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd really like to see some tests with teleconverters on a high-pixel-density 1.6-crop sensor.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 8, 2013)

madspihl said:


> Obviously we're not seeing any tests with this lens yet, but if it performs well with a 1.4x TC I could see this standing in as my poor-man's 200-400mm-ish (168-420mm FF) type of lens for some of that distant action and animal stuff that I.... never do



Except that the 200-400 comes with a 1.4X TC, making it a 280-560. To do that with the 120-300 would require a 2X TC. Based on my experience and observations, the resulting images would not be acceptable. Sigma needs to scale up the 120-300 design into a 200-500 f/4. Their 200-500 f/2.8 is an overweight, overly expensive joke.


----------



## ddl (Jan 8, 2013)

There are a few slight changes - appearance (neutral), USB dock allowing operational customization (positive), more robust internals (positive as some have had AF failures early on in the OS version model life), focus limiter (positive), 10% MSRP increase (negative).

The optics are the same as the older 120-300 f/2.8 EX OS which are pretty darn good for the price. I've had mine for 2 years now; it's not heavily used so I haven't had an AF failure yet but I've got the 10 year Gentec-Sigma Canada warranty on EX lenses so I'm not too worried about it.

Great lens for the price - even TDP liked it!

As well if you go to the lens POTN discussion group you will see a lot of people getting great shots with this lens using a 1.4X or 2.0X converter.


----------



## madspihl (Jan 8, 2013)

@Bob Howland - that's true, the built-in 1.4TC on the 200-400 plus the likely much better optical quality is probably going to be worth a lot more money... still... 11k. Yikes


----------



## vlim (Jan 8, 2013)

> USB dock allowing operational customization



i didn't notice that and in november in the Salon de la photo in Paris the sigma 's crew didn't talk about that...


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe I'm just overlooking it, but where does it list the price?


----------



## bentlax33 (Jan 8, 2013)

What is this lens? I thought they already had a lens that was 120-300 2.8 with OS? I have the 120-300 2.8 non OS and I know there was already a newer version out? I'm very confused....


----------



## zwilliamson (Jan 8, 2013)

All I can say is that if they bring the same incredible build and image quality from their new 35 1.4 to this lens, I am completely sold. To call it a huge step up doesn't even do justice to the difference to how amazing the new 35 1.4 is compare to other Sigma lenses I've used and own. It's worth any penny.


----------



## ddl (Jan 8, 2013)

This is an update of the 120-300 f/2.8 OS EX HSM version released a couple of years ago with some changes as noted.

I think the non-OS version was discontinued when the initial OS version came out.


----------



## Bosman (Jan 8, 2013)

That there is a pretty lens.


----------



## vlim (Jan 8, 2013)

> What is this lens? I thought they already had a lens that was 120-300 2.8 with OS? I have the 120-300 2.8 non OS and I know there was already a newer version out? I'm very confused....



Same new version with a very few changes...


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there any release dates on this lens or are they just announcing development. I'm so happy with my Sigma 35mm f/1.4, I have high hopes for this lens. 
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/86-sigma-35mm-f14-review


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 8, 2013)

If its as good as the 35mm 1.4, I'd buy this over any 70-200 2.8. If I'm going to carry a heavy lens, Let it be heavy.


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 8, 2013)

vlim said:


> > What is this lens? I thought they already had a lens that was 120-300 2.8 with OS? I have the 120-300 2.8 non OS and I know there was already a newer version out? I'm very confused....
> 
> 
> 
> Same new version with a very few changes...



I think the optical design is the same as the 1st version but they added a focus limiter, which was lacking in the 1st version and made it focus slower than the EF300/2.8L. At least that's what I observed when I rented the lens.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 8, 2013)

How do you reckon it will stack against a EF 70-200 mk.ii +1.4TC?


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 8, 2013)

If the _new_ Sigma has the same optical design as its predecessor than it will not be a 120-300 lens, but something in the 260ish range. This is an enormous lens and the gain of 60 - 70 mm compared to the 70-200 f/2.8 to me would not justify the money and the weight. If it has actually 290 mm at its longer end and can maintain or surpass the optical quality of its predecessor than one could say _another opportunity missed by Canon_.


----------



## max (Jan 8, 2013)

K-amps said:


> How do you reckon it will stack against a EF 70-200 mk.ii +1.4TC?



It is a stop slower, so hard to compare... It is definitely gonna be heavier (2.8kg vs 1,5kg)


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 8, 2013)

This will be *the lens* if you're into wildlife photography and can't afford something like the 300mm f/2.8 primes.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jan 8, 2013)

vlim said:


> > What is this lens? I thought they already had a lens that was 120-300 2.8 with OS? I have the 120-300 2.8 non OS and I know there was already a newer version out? I'm very confused....
> 
> 
> 
> Same new version with a very few changes...



It seems likely for them to share the same optics, but do you know that for a fact or have you just heard it somewhere? 

Also, from dpreview, 
"With a new dust- and splash-proof design, this lens will also have a focus limiter, which incorporates inner focusing and zooming that does not require a change to the length of the lens for focus and zoom. Sigma and Canon mounts will be available in February, and Nikon mounts will arrive in March. For the full press release, click here. The 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM will be available for the street price of $3,599."

So it seems more weather sealed aswell, I like that for my agriculture photography.


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 8, 2013)

My understanding is that the optical design of this lens is unchanged (other than the welcome inclusion of a focus limiter switch). It apparently was always a good lens optically so the better QC and customisability can only be welcome.

The price of this lens and the 17-70mm will be a marker for Sigma's more interesting lenses that it chooses to re-engineer, such as the 50mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.4.


----------



## giotto (Jan 8, 2013)

I´m shooting in sports. The big advantage of this lens is the zoom-range with an aperture of 2,8. I often stand in a fixed position whith a lot of other photografers around me, unable to move and in this situation a zoom is really top. In such moments I use the EF 2,8 70-200 USM IS II with both tc (1,4 / 2,0). 
The sigma lens would be very interesting if the iq is at the same as the canon-zoom -- especially when using a tc. In earlier times I tested serveral sigma zooms (the sigma 120-300 too) and the iq of the pure lens was ok, but when using a tc it becomes bad and no more usable and so it was no more interesting for me.
I´m hoping that the iq now ist better than all earlier versions especially when using a tc. Such a lens I would buy for 3500,- € and save 3000,- against the canon 2,8 300 IS II. 
I`ll wait for the tests and images, then I will rent the lens and then I will see it the lens is worth the money. For a lens with only "good" image-quality I wouldn`t pay so much money. In such case I will save it and buy next year the canon superlens (2,8 / 300 II)

So, Sigma ! I hope you will give as a top lens


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 8, 2013)

I want to love this lens. But how many editions of this lens have come out in total?, in just the past few years? Am I the only one worried by that? It seems like they keep trying to get this lens right.

Granted nobody makes exactly the same lens combination, but B&H is listing this lens for $3599 on pre-order! But you can get a 70-200 f28 IS II (one of the best lenses in the world), and a 1.4X III extender for $2393. Or about $1200 less. How good does it have to be to be worth not getting the Canon?

I suppose compared to a Canon 300mm f2.8 IS II, it seems cheap, and it zooms. I will wait for the reviews...


----------



## Ew (Jan 8, 2013)

Would this lens work with a canon 1.4 extender??


----------



## giotto (Jan 8, 2013)

the official price in germany is 3999,- €. You can get this information on the official site of sigma germany.
http://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/120-300mm-f28-dg-os-hsm.html

perhaps the street price will be cheaper in a few weeks - when we see in serveral tests, if this lens is worth this very high price.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2013)

vlim said:


> Beside a new cosmetic treatment, it's the exact same 120-300 launched in 2011, no mechanic or optic change
> 
> But a very good lens, very sharp ! only con, pretty heavy...



and they have added weather sealling to the rings switches and mount!
thats worth it right there.


----------



## moonwell (Jan 9, 2013)

Wait, wasn't this already announced back in September?
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9491.0


----------



## ddl (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes it was announced then but now it is released (i.e. in production and in stores to buy).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2013)

vlim said:


> > What is this lens? I thought they already had a lens that was 120-300 2.8 with OS? I have the 120-300 2.8 non OS and I know there was already a newer version out? I'm very confused....
> 
> 
> 
> Same new version with a very few changes...


Excepting the price, of course. The old version has dropped to $3,000, the new version will be at least $3500.


----------



## Rat (Jan 9, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Am I on the only one that read the entire story and saw this line (it appears twice in the story):
> 
> *Preorder the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM for $3599*


The price was added to the article at a later stage  



max said:


> It is definitely gonna be heavier (2.8kg vs 1,5kg)


Has the weight been confirmed somewhere or is that the previous version?


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Jan 10, 2013)

I am really interested in this lens, too, although it seems that aside from the exterior design and the focus limiter, nothing has changed from the previous 120-300 2.8 OS.
But what has changed significantly, though, is the price... in Germany the old one is 2999€, the "new" one 3999€. If this premium translates more or less directly into street prices (the old one has just dropped below the 2000€ barrier recently), I will probably look elsewhere.
For anyone interested in review, Photozone has one on 5DMk2:
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/629-sigma120300f28oseos

Well worth the read, my summary: Great center sharpness, on par with 70-200 IS 2.8 II, borders not so great. Good bokeh, and -- being an apochromat -- virtually no green/purple fringing.
I handled the old 120-300 2.8 OS once in a store, and at 3kg it is really a behemoth.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> vlim said:
> 
> 
> > > What is this lens? I thought they already had a lens that was 120-300 2.8 with OS? I have the 120-300 2.8 non OS and I know there was already a newer version out? I'm very confused....
> ...



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-OZ-WARRANTY-SIGMA-APO-120-300MM-F2-8-EX-DG-OS-HSM-LENS-FOR-CANON-/180988355659?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item2a23bf244b

the old / current not as cool looking version can actually be had much cheaper at a bit under $2400!


----------



## infared (Jan 10, 2013)

If this lens remains optically the same as the old model, and now costs $3500, aren't I better off (I.e. sharper, more compact, lighter and more versatile), with a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II and a Canon 1.4X III? After reading reviews of the current Sigma's IQ (which will stay the same for the new lens), at The Photozone and The Digital Picture...it seems to me that the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II is that much sharper. I would also be saving a bundle of money! Am I missing something???
I would be missing 20mm of reach...that is about it.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 10, 2013)

K-amps said:


> How do you reckon it will stack against a EF 70-200 mk.ii +1.4TC?



Actually, in my opinion a Canon 70-200 f2.8 L IS II is a better choice. 
This lens is heavy and bulky. It doesn't have the AF accuracy that the Canon has. It matches it of sharpness and IQ, but it drastically looses focal length as the focus ring draws into min focus distance. At a short focus distance, it's down to about 240mm and isn't really an f2.8 either...so i think that a 70-200 is a better choice. Even at infinity focus, it's not much more than a 280mm. It's a nice lens, but there are better options and don't be fooled by what it says on the tin....ie 300mm @f2.8...yeah right!


----------



## Rat (Jan 10, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Actually, in my opinion a Canon 70-200 f2.8 L IS II is a better choice.


I think I'd agree - have experience with neither - but do realize that an 1.4 extender takes away 50% of your focus speed, so the "98-280" is a good deal slower than just the 70-200. Also, they don't overly affect IQ, but it is visible.


----------



## jedielni (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually have both the Sigma 120-300 DG without OS and the 70-200 II so I can attest to the comparison. With a Canon TCII, the images at the long end are similarly sharp wide open. That is a comparison of f/2.8 vs. 4. At f/4, the Sigma is perhaps slightly sharper, at least at the center. AF is somewhat slower with the TC. As for AF accuracy, on my lenses the Siggy misses about 10% more compared to the Canon w/o TC when shooting at 2.8. This older version is even heavier that the OS versions. It needs a monopod or tripod for sure. My choice of lens is often dictated by the venue and conditions (older Siggy's are not sealed).


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 10, 2013)

It was annoying that they did not include a focus limiter switch, and it's painful to see that they've now changed the design (and at such a price) to include what should've been there. However, I feel that when I'm careful I can usually work around this problem.


Bob Howland said:


> Based on my experience and observations, the resulting images would not be acceptable.


That's not been my experience. Did you look at the teleconverter-attached images at POTN forums? With the EF Extender III I rarely have any problem with the 2011 version.

If you are shooting with a camera with smaller pixel pitch than the 7D and need critical resolution then there may be a problem. Occasionally the images seem somewhat less than critically sharp - but only at 1:1 magnification (discounting focus errors of course). I've got a good number of shots that are more than acceptably sharp in my view. The weakness of the lens and TC combination comes when shooting at somewhat longer ranges against a busy background - occasionally (such as an image across a swamp / small lake) I have gotten an unacceptably busy rendition of OOF backgrounds. No doubt the 200-400 will excel in this area, hopefully even with the TC active.

The 200-400 will be the single-lens option for wildlife if you cannot afford to remove the lens in the field (I admit this is somewhat burdensome to change), but 120-200mm has been useful surprisingly often and f/2.8 even more so.

After all these considerations, I would be reluctant to toss out the 120-300 entirely in favor of the 200-400 TC 1.4 - especially as it seems to excel in relatively close-up to medium range photography (although you have to work around the minimum focus distance - 1.5m at the wide end, and 2.5m at the far end - it is able to focus closer than many other lenses in this range). The price on the original model couldn't be beaten, either - maybe one of the better lens deals in recent times, and I hope the price increase doesn't reflect Sigma's belief they sold the original too cheaply. I was definitely limited by funds to that lens, however, and for that reason the 120-300 + TC combination will still be tempting compared to the 200-400mm. It seems to handily beat consumer-oriented lenses in the 1X0-400mm and 1X0-5X0 (etc.) ranges.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 10, 2013)

Edwin Herdman said:


> It was annoying that they did not include a focus limiter switch, and it's painful to see that they've now changed the design (and at such a price) to include what should've been there. However, I feel that when I'm careful I can usually work around this problem.
> 
> 
> Bob Howland said:
> ...



Thanks for the comments. I've only used the Sigma TCs and have not been impressed with the 2X. I still would prefer a 200-500 f/4 lens, even if it is substantially heavier and more expensive.


----------



## sharky620ti (Jan 23, 2013)

I had the previous 120-300 OS (the one launched in 2011) and is was quite possiby the worst lens I have ever used so I sold it after just 8 months. The image quality was awful and unusable with both 1.4 and 2X converters. I went back to sigma twice for a slipping focus ring during the time I owned it. I think sigma are charging too much for this new lens if its essentially the same lens with just user adjustability added.


----------



## Apop (Jan 30, 2013)

There are many mixed experiences with this lens,

The first version and the second one(with os), mixed experiences from users who either love it or hate,
Sending them back for failing os/auto focus..
Some find it amazingly sharp, others unacceptable(especially with TC's)

Yet there are a lot of reviews who see this as a serieus alternative to a 300 f2.8 from canon/nikon,
Or an extended 70-200 2.8

Photozone.de was quite positive, especially on center performence (and on crop factor bodies.)


I have also read about thedigitalpicture mid frame and corner results being a bit colored, by the fact that it should perform better when used at a different distance then it was tested.
Anyone that can confirm this?,




If they keep their word at sigma about the quality control, this lens would be a great alternative to the canon 70-200 when used on a crop factor body

Hope to see some thorough reviews when the lens gets released, with real world (high res) examples and crops


----------

